# Poor Me!!



## caroline (Sep 29, 2009)

Help! I am going to get an offer on my present house tomorrow ...wether or not I like or take it, I won't know till then....but....I still cannot find a place to buy that I want.

Anybody who knows of a place with about an acre, very small house no more than 100 sq ft, with no close neighbors, or not too close for comfort neighbors anyway...

In Oneida County NY, pleeeeaseee tell me. All I can find are big pieces of land with no house or small pieces of land with no house....

I am not overloaed with money, so easy on the dollar but I will look at anything right now.

I have spent all weekend an this week on the puter looking, called all my real estate buds and there doesn't seem to be anything unless I want to be in huge snow country :umno:

Thanks in advance....I don't expect miracles.....:hysterical:


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

You are NOT going to find a house that small.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Out of curiosity, why such a small house?


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

I read it and thought she probably meant 1,000 sq ft. Hmmmm....


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

caroline - go look at the various houses on the "what do you want" in Construction - there are some ways to make a small house on these bits of property you keep finding.

Also www.tinyhouseblog.com for ideas and just drooling.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

I HOPE she meant 1000, a 100 square feet is smaller than a horses box stall


----------



## caroline (Sep 29, 2009)

I meant 1000 sq ft-----sorry to do this. When I read it I was mortified!!!

Can you help me now? lol :smack


----------



## HOTW (Jul 3, 2007)

http://www.uticaromerealtor.com

this has a LOT of listings, not sure your price range but I look and see a few i'd be tempted to go for IF I wa going to stay in the USA

http://www.uticaromerealtor.com/search/details.php?MLSNum=1001847

http://www.uticaromerealtor.com/search/details.php?MLSNum=1003694


----------

